# 2009 Soulcraft Royale



## drrock (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of the new Soulcraft Royale frame I just built up. As others have noted, working with Sean to get it done right was easy and painless. The bike, I think, speaks for itself.

Here's the build:
Soulcraft Royale, custom fit, creme de la creme paint
2009 SRAM force group
King/Open pro wheels
Thomson stem/post
Easton EC90 SL fork
King headset
FSA bars
Charge Spoon saddle
Salsa bits and pieces

Pictures:


----------



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

*Awesome ride....*

That is a great looking bike, drrock! Love that color. I have a charcoal Royale from 2003 or 2004. Still my main ride, and am currently rebuilding with a new set of Record carbon cranks. I've been pondering a repaint, and seeing that color gives me another option to consider.


----------



## drrock (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks rwitte! I remember stumbling across a picture of your Royale when I was looking into Soulcraft. Yours is a very sharp looking bike and a good inspiration to pull the trigger on mine!


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*it has drops*

Sean makes a really nice frame.
Mine


----------



## flemo (Dec 3, 2009)

Great looking builds guys. I am contemplating buying a Royale myself. With Soulcraft being kinda reluctant to talk about tubesets I was curious if you could tell me what your bikes weigh?

thanks


----------



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm not 100%, but I think in the 18 pound range for the complete bike. I can tell you the frame was 3.6 lbs. Sean typically uses a mix of True Temper and Columbus tubing I think. Don't confuse his non-focus on "A" or "B" tubesets as a sign that he's using some cheap, overweight tubing or anything. He uses the right ones for the job...that's his criteria. You just have to trust him on that, you won't be disappointed. The Royale was my second frame from him, and I've bought 2 others since. Love them all.


----------



## drrock (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not really into weighing bikes, but the bathroom scale tells me the bike is around 18 lbs. With a can of beer in the cage, it weighs approx. 18lbs, 12oz. rwitte, can you post some pics of your other Soulcrafts? I'd love to see 'em.


----------



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

*Other Soulcrafts*

The blue one is the most recent, 650b set up 1x9. The pistachio green SS was my first...circa 2001. The white one was my third, another SS. The two SS's have somewhat different builds now...pics are older. The white one is about to be converted to a 650b as an experiment. It should work due to the slider dropout.


----------



## intheways (Apr 3, 2006)

drrock said:


> Here are a few pictures of the new Soulcraft Royale frame I just built up. As others have noted, working with Sean to get it done right was easy and painless. The bike, I think, speaks for itself.
> 
> Here's the build:
> Soulcraft Royale, custom fit, creme de la creme paint
> ...


Sweet bike! What kind of seat is that?


----------



## drrock (Oct 29, 2008)

The saddle is a Charge Spoon saddle with Ti rails.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

nice bike!!!
what is the geometry on yours?


----------

